# Psi



## hallloweenjerzeboy (Mar 3, 2009)

What is the average PSI needed for props. I am going to build a monster in a box n a few other pneumatic props. I found a 2gal 100psi compressor for 50$. Is 100psi enough? Also, do I need a compressor for each prop or can a few run off one compressor?


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

That compressor Will work and you will probably be down closer to 40 PSI, You will have to play with the pressure to get it tuned to behave the way that you want it. I would start at 15 psi and go up from there. Make sure you can cycle it several times without a failure before you try to run it at full speed.

My advice is to get some additional storage for air. Get a broken compressor off craigslist and remove the pump and the motor so you can use the tank for extra storage capacity. Or get a tank only from harbor freight or the auto parts store and plumb it into your air system. That way you can charge up all the tanks and then run the props a bit before the compressor has to kick back on and recharge the tanks.

Different props use different amounts of air so a simple trash-can popup uses not much.
But one of my props is a guy in a cage that shakes all around and he uses TONS of air.

I can run that main prop and 3 trash can popups on my little compressor with a 2 gal tank and an extra 3 gal tank, without much trouble. But I have the main air hogging prop set so that he can only be triggered once every 90 seconds, that way there is some time to build the charge back up.


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboy (Mar 3, 2009)

I wish I knew how to plumb them together and all. This will be my first year with pneumatics so I don't have a clue on how to use them yet lol any good sites to learn the ins and outs to pneumatics?


----------



## joshua17ss2 (Jan 10, 2008)

All you need to do to add the additional tank, is have the compressor connected to it, and then a line off of the reserve, Air in - Air out.


----------



## The Mangler (Jul 2, 2007)

You really need to do your homework. If you are fishing for a few tips on a message board, you are far too underqualified about this to even think about going this alone. Read, read, read. Take a community college class on pneumatics. Understanding pneumatic connections, pressure regulators, line loss, flow volume, and a solid understanding of cylinders are just too essential beyond words. Don't take this the wrong way, but this type of knowledge should be a requirement to graduate high school. Most high schools simply fail to educate their students. Then again, this is exactly why people buy Hyundais and Kias. Oh well.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

That seems a little harsh Mangler. I mean I agree, do tons of research before you put an air powered prop together. But I don't think there is any real need to have a degree in engineering...

Obviously if your setup is not well constructed you can easily hurt yourself and or others. But I think that by reading through a lot of the posts in this sub-forum someone currently in high school should be able to learn enough to safely set up a prop.


----------



## The Mangler (Jul 2, 2007)

Having two engineering degrees myself and having worked with compressed air for almost two decades, I may have a different perspective than most people. But let me ask you this, do you consider diving 240 feet underwater to be dangerous for someone who has never swam? Because that is what we are talking about here, the weight of 240 feet of water overhead.... of someone who has never swam. Jesus. I am sure that you have heard of 'scuba diving lessons' right? How is this any different? It's just as dangerous. Regarding being able to set up a halloween prop safely, don't get me started, don't even get me started.


----------



## The Mangler (Jul 2, 2007)

On second thought, maybe I am being too judgmental. Also having a law degree and having practiced product liability law, I may be over-sensitive to these things. But I'm sure he will be just fine. I just know that I'm stupid. No, really, I view myself as being stupid, but maybe that is because smart people know that they are stupid and know when to take a step back before hurting someone. But this is just me being stupid.


----------



## The Mangler (Jul 2, 2007)

This reminds me of a classic one that I saw on this board. what was it... oh, yeah... there was this one guy that wanted to cut two extension cords and splice the pieces together to form a cable haing two male ends! That was classic! Why not just have your guests stand in a bucket of water at the same time?


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

I encourage people to take scuba lessons for sure. And I am not trying to downplay the danger of pneumatic props. But from your stance am I to understand that you are the only one on this board who should be making pneumatic props?

Let's see a show of hands as to how many people here have engineering degrees.

(I am not trying to insult you or start a fight in any way. By the way.)


----------



## dasjman (Sep 10, 2008)

Wait. People buy Kias and Hyundais because the public school system failed to teach them about using compressed air? I guess I'll jump into my Sportage (which has been nothing short of the best vehicle I have ever owned) and enroll for my Masters in air compressor technology and applications so I can blow glue stick strands onto my props without causing a catastrophe.


----------



## The Mangler (Jul 2, 2007)

No. Schools fail to teach students a lot of things. Believe me, I am no exception to that. I took every Calculus, Physics, Metal Shop, Symphonic Band, Art Class, etc. that my school system had to offer (which, mind you, is perenially ranked one of the best in the country then and now) and I felt under-taught. But that being said, when was the last time to you took apart a Kia transmission and compared it to a BMW transmission? You would be surprised at what you find. I was. Let me know when you hurt yourself, I know a good lawyer.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

A good piece of advice i can offer would be to check out the scary guys pneumatic how to dvd.I watched this dvd over about 3 times and really studied it before i tried my first pneumatic prop and it helped me out tremendously.Remember every person in this world who has ever built anything has had to start out on the first one.Just do your homework a bit and dont do it cheaply and you should be fine. Always start at very low PSI when you finish your prop and go up slowly to see what you need to make him work. I think i have only one that is around 60 psi and the other couple are lower than that. I would also greatly suggest having a flow control at every prop and not just on the main line.As far as powering more than one, I built an air manifold that sets out in the yard and then i run the individual prop lines off of that, you can power many props this way.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I found a site for you. I've had it in my archives gathering dust. Hope you like it.http://www.evilusions.com/calculator.php


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Good information. Thx


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Monsterguts also has a pneumatics 101 that explains most of what you need to know.
http://www.monsterguts.com/pneumatics/pneumatic_index.htm


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I have masses of pro props and I can tell you that I run most at 60PSI. Some of the giants and poorly engineered props take more. I set up reserve tanks for each prop so I can control each props psi. I have a monster of an Air compressor and it barely did the job last year with half as many props.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

The Archivist said:


> I found a site for you. I've had it in my archives gathering dust. Hope you like it.http://www.evilusions.com/calculator.php


And I am always available to answer any questions. Anyone feel free to email me, [email protected]


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

gadget-evilusions said:


> And I am always available to answer any questions. Anyone feel free to email me, [email protected]


Just placed an order with evilusions and have been talking with Brian for the past few days. He seems very knowledgable and was patient with my ignorance. I ended up buying a few things I wasn't planning on, but that's because I hadn't thought the whole thing through. Now when I open that box of goodies up I won't have to place a seperate order for something I forgot.

Thanks again Brian.


----------



## dasjman (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm looking to keep things very simple for my first pneumatic prop; a trash can trauma. I've found various how-to's through searches, but nothing that really spells out exactly what I need to make this happen. I know I need a 55 gallon drum or trash can, but then the instructions get vague. I found one that looks simple enough at http://usersites.horrorfind.com/home/halloween/csolsen/toxic2002.html but it is only photos. I checked the how-to's here and found nothing helpful so far. Anyone know of a detail how-to for a very simple version of this that I can use as instructions?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

My 1st prop was a simple pop-up like a TcT. I made a cross out of 2x4's to support my cylinder. I then used a flange (see pic below) to mount my cylinder (18" stroke) to the cross. Then ran tubing and wires and dropped it into my barrel.










I used a 110v solenoid valve and connected it to a 110v Remote control unit made for Christmas lights. I can get you some pics this evening if you want.


----------



## dasjman (Sep 10, 2008)

That would be wonderful when you have the time.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I've got to take some pictures of some other haunt related stuff this evening so shouldn't be a prob.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Maybe this will help


----------



## dasjman (Sep 10, 2008)

Joker,

Thanks so much for the picture. I actually found another thread here (that I also posted on, but must have forgotten) where you described your pop-up, which I have printed as well.

I think it's all starting to become clear to me now!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey Joker can you tell me where did you get that flange from?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

hpropman said:


> Hey Joker can you tell me where did you get that flange from?


I bought it from frightprops.com. Which is typically where I buy my pneumatic parts and supplies. Great guys, great customer service, and prompt shipping.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

joker said:


> I bought it from frightprops.com. Which is typically where I buy my pneumatic parts and supplies. Great guys, great customer service, and prompt shipping.


Cool thanks! I will check them out.


----------

